# [SOLVED] Rechte von /dev/sda* (fstab oder udev?)

## Marquinho

Hallo zusammen,

Ich nutze VMware um native Partitionen zu booten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware/Parallelsystem

Dazu muss VMware natürlich auch Rechte haben, um die Partitionen lesen und schreiben zu können.

Nach jedem Neustarten sind die Rechte wie folgt vergeben:

```
$ ls -l /dev/sda*

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 0  3. Jun 2008  sda

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 1  3. Jun 2008  sda1

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 2  3. Jun 2008  sda2

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 3  3. Jun 2008  sda3

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 4  3. Jun 2008  sda4
```

Wenn ich als Root

```
# chmod g+rw /dev/sda*
```

ausführe, geht es wieder.

Wie kann ich das dauerhaft ändern ohne VMware als Root auszuführen?

```
$ less /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1    /               xfs         defaults,noatime 1 1

/dev/sda2    none            swap        sw 0 0

/dev/sda3    /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g     rw,auto,gid=users,umask=007,locale=de_DE.UTF-8 0 0

/dev/sda4    /mnt/data       ntfs-3g     rw,auto,gid=users,umask=007,locale=de_DE.UTF-8 0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom      auto        rw,user,noauto 0 0

/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy     auto        rw,user,noauto 0 0

shm          /dev/shm        tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

proc         /proc           proc        nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

Was muss ich da ändern? Ich kenn mich leider nicht so aus mit den Optionen.

Gruß, Marquinho

[edit] Titel geändert: [SOLVED]  :Wink: Last edited by Marquinho on Sun Jun 08, 2008 1:24 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## manuels

Moin,

du musst eine UDev-Rule schreiben, die die Rechte beim Erstellen des Devices setzt. Am besten schaust du dazu mal auf gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## Marquinho

Hm.. das sieht etwas komplizierter aus. Ich hab grade mal mein Verzeichnis /etc/udev/rules.d/ überflogen. Da stehen leider einige Regeln:

```
$ ls /etc/udev/rules.d

05-udev-early.rules               61-persistent-storage-edd.rules

30-kernel-compat.rules            64-device-mapper.rules

40-alsa.rules                     65-permissions.rules

40-gentoo.rules                   70-persistent-cd.rules

40-video.rules                    70-persistent-net.rules

50-udev-default.rules             75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

60-cdrom_id.rules                 75-persistent-net-generator.rules

60-persistent-input.rules         80-drivers.rules

60-persistent-storage.rules       90-hal.rules

60-persistent-storage-tape.rules  90-network.rules

60-vmware.rules                   95-udev-late.rules

```

Ich weiß leider nicht genau was ich da ändern muss, default.rules hab ich mir mal angesehen, aber die soll man wohl nicht ändern, weil die bei einem Update überschrieben wird. Irgendwas wurde da auch kürzlich geändert, das mit den Rechten hat vor ein paar Wochen nämlich noch gepaßt. Leider hab ich dann beim etc-update wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut.

Gibt's hier jemand der sich mit udev Regeln auskennt oder vielleicht das gleiche Problem hat/hatte?

----------

## sicus

scahu mal in die datei 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/65-permissions.rules
```

Dort trage folgende zeile ein

```

KERNEL=="sda[0-9]*", GROUP="users", MODE="660"

```

Das sollte ausreichen, 100% garantie geb ich aber keine.

----------

## Marquinho

 *sicus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/udev/rules.d/65-permissions.rules
> ```
> ...

 

Danke für für den Tipp!

Ich mußte das noch leicht ändern, da anscheinend keine "echten" regulären Ausdrücke verwendet werden,

sda wird nämlich nicht beachtet, nur sda1, sda2, sda3 und sda4.

So geht's dann aber:

```
KERNEL=="sda|sda[0-9]*", GROUP="disk", MODE="660"
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

